# Hi from Spain



## krusky (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I live in the east coast of Spain and sail every weekend my '77 Islander 36 that's been in my familly for 31 years. The I36 was bought by my father in '77in San Francisco and sailed to Spain in '80.



Good sailling to all!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Holla Krusky,

yo soy Alex, tengo un velero en Cascais Portugal, que se llama Giulietta.

Bien venido a Sailnet, somos un poco locos pero muy felices y hay por aqui gente con mucha experiencia tambien.

Quedate un poco y vas divertir-te con nosostros

Alex


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

krusky,
I don't know what Giu said since I don't speak French said but welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## krusky (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank guys.

Giu, your posts on the maintainance thread are very interesting.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Please post pictures of you boat. You need 10 posts to do so. This thread is an appropriate place to do that.

Watch out for the fellow Iberian.

David


----------



## krusky (Apr 29, 2008)

You can see my boat in my avatar even though the backgroud eclipsis the beauty of the classic lines of the I36. Only 7 posts left .


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard krusky, be advised though, that while some of us are poco loco, Alex is mucho loco. Though he is far to modest to admit it


----------



## krusky (Apr 29, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> Welcome aboard krusky, be advised though, that while some of us are poco loco, Alex is mucho loco. Though he is far to modest to admit it


Tipical Portugees sailor. They see the horizon and just have to find out what's on the other side .


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------

